# Free Training From The Backup Training Corp.



## morlok99 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just a heads up: I found a program called the Backup Training Corporation. They offer free law enforcement training to sworn police officers. I just signed up for two of the courses.
The only catch is they charge $3 for shipping and handling for the course materials. 
I'm waiting on the verification process now, so we'll see what happens and if its worth it or not.

www.thebackup.com


----------



## Badge 2 (Nov 11, 2003)

How was this?


----------



## morlok99 (Feb 17, 2006)

I've taken a three courses so far: Domestic Terrorism, Officer Survival, and Weapon Retention. 
The courses are pretty good. The Officer Survival one in particular gives some pretty good information. 
For $3, it isn's a bad deal. I actually just sent away for a few more courses.


----------

